# Remove/Delete online accounts!



## kburra (Jun 1, 2020)

You can delete your unwanted accounts, but that’s not always the easiest thing to do. Certain sites like Pinterest and Evernote make it impossible to erase it from your digital life. Other sites hide their delete links deep within the site, meaning you have to dig pretty deep to find it.

That’s where JustDelete.Me comes in. The site has a directory of links to get rid of hundreds of various accounts.
Info here (Safe link)


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks, I just bookmarked that site in case I need it.  Good to know there is something like that!


----------



## kburra (Jun 1, 2020)

Yep Ruth might just need it one day,thanks for reply.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 1, 2020)

I've snagged it too. Thanks.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks I will save link wonder if it includes store accounts ? I spend ages yesterday trying to delete a clothing store account as the won’t stop sending me promotional emails I get a dozen a day


----------



## kburra (Jun 1, 2020)

Doubt it,there must be millions of Store accounts??  Just mark the emails as Spam!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 1, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Thanks I will save link wonder if it includes store accounts ? I spend ages yesterday trying to delete a clothing store account as the won’t stop sending me promotional emails I get a dozen a day


I know what you mean.  I keep getting the same kinds of emails.  I even unsubscribed to the emails and still kept getting them.  So this time I reported them as spam and I'll see if I still get them now.


----------



## kburra (Jun 1, 2020)

Ruth most times when unsubscribe to emails they only verify to the sender you still get them and they don`t stop, best mark as Spam,remember though to empty your Deleted or Spam folder often, because by default that is where they are stored.


----------



## Mike (Jun 1, 2020)

A handy site to know kburra, thank you.

Mike.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 1, 2020)

T


kburra said:


> Doubt it,there must be millions of Store accounts??  Just mark the emails as Spam!!


Thanks @kburra I’m not sure how to find / add the spam option on iPad I did try to find how to set it up but just confused and gave up
I had that on my old laptop.


----------



## kburra (Jun 1, 2020)

Mike said:


> A handy site to know kburra, thank you.
> 
> Mike.


You're welcome Mike,thanks for reply.


----------



## kburra (Jun 1, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> T
> 
> Thanks @kburra I’m not sure how to find / add the spam option on iPad I did try to find how to set it up but just confused and gave up
> I had that on my old laptop.


Not knowing what Email Program you use, is hard for me to help, but most Emails you can just RIGHT click it in your inbox and there is normally an option "Mark as Spam",from then on when it arrives you don`t see it ,and it goes directly in to the Deleted items.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 1, 2020)

I use gmail @kburra not meaning to,run this thread off topic I’m partially keen on stopping their emails because ,they are normally just clothing  shop however like lots of others they got on the bandwagon selling hand sanitiser I fell for their promotion and ordered 2 X  500 ml bottles and they took my $70 and didn’t supply the goods


----------



## kburra (Jun 1, 2020)

Kadee46 see pic, my Gmail.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 1, 2020)

kburra said:


> You're welcome Mike,thanks for reply.


Thanks for posting...


----------

